# New baby Marmosets!



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I now feel happy enough to announce the arrival of two little bundles of monkey-fun, now I am more assured of their stability! They are 4 weeks old today (Thursday) & doing very well. I didn't post about them until now, as I didn't want to jinx anything, but I feel very confident that they are coming on so well & growing fine. For some reason, Tia the mum, bit off one baby's tail, so it only has a stump left, & the other baby has had a small part of it's tail tip removed too. It is possible that when they were born, their umbilical cord was wrapped around their tails & as Tia severed the cord, she caught the tails too. 

At 4 weeks old, they are just starting to get brave enough to have a little scurry off daddy Darwin's back & along the thicker branches a bit, before deciding that dad's back is safer. 

Here is a photo I snapped of the whole family


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Congrats hun what a great few months your having. First Lollys scan, then the torts and now the marmies.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Congrats hun what a great few months your having. First Lollys scan, then the torts and now the marmies.


Thanks hun, it certainly does seem to be a bit of a baby boom here at the moment haha.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Many congrats guys xx:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

africa said:


> Many congrats guys xx:flrt:


Thanks Sal x


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

congrats! they are lovely


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xvickyx said:


> congrats! they are lovely


Thank you Vicky, gorgeous aren't they? :flrt:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats on the new arrivals Colin/Clarke :no1:


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations!! They are looking good!! :2thumb:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

there so cute! :flrt: get more pics!! :2thumb:


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

miss_ferret said:


> there so cute! :flrt: get more pics!! :2thumb:


We will get some more pic's as soon as we can, but it is quite difficult to catch them staying still!


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi

Congratulations to you both :2thumb::2thumb:

Can't wait to see more pics of them.

Best Wishes

Neil & Debra


----------



## colinbradbury (Nov 16, 2008)

congrats , must be very pleased :2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Colin, Clarke, yay you are granddaddies! Congratulations on your new little ones.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks guys! As Clark said, they are a pain in the bum to photograph, as when they see you with a camera or phone in your hand, they either try to grab at the object, or are suspicious of it & do not keep still for long. :lol2:

Today, both babies were off Darwin's back, one on a thick horizontal branch at the back of the aviary, & the other on a slanted pole near the middle of the aviary. Darwin & Tia were not concerned & left the little ones to have a wander. Darwin went to collect them both when I came closer, but it was very cute watching the babies have a little adventure. 
:flrt:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks guys! As Clark said, they are a pain in the bum to photograph, as when they see you with a camera or phone in your hand, they either try to grab at the object, or are suspicious of it & do not keep still for long. :lol2:
> 
> Today, both babies were off Darwin's back, one on a thick horizontal branch at the back of the aviary, & the other on a slanted pole near the middle of the aviary. Darwin & Tia were not concerned & left the little ones to have a wander. Darwin went to collect them both when I came closer, but it was very cute watching the babies have a little adventure.
> :flrt:


They are looking good Colin...Cant wait in another few months seeing the pics of them helping mum and dad with their new babies,,then you will experiance something truly briliant mate...Keep up the good work...(mind if ones white in the litter and male keep me in mind :lol2(dogs by the way before you all start posting)
Remember and keep working on Clark for your pygmys mate...:bash:
Good when someones having a good run with mother nature.....
PETER


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

great achievement that. well done on on keeping them in a desirable habitat for that success. but instead of reading this get that CAMERA clicking...............er now!!


----------



## Nile101 (Oct 22, 2010)

Congrats, amazing little things.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> They are looking good Colin...Cant wait in another few months seeing the pics of them helping mum and dad with their new babies,,then you will experiance something truly briliant mate...Keep up the good work...(mind if ones white in the litter and male keep me in mind :lol2(dogs by the way before you all start posting)
> Remember and keep working on Clark for your pygmys mate...:bash:
> Good when someones having a good run with mother nature.....
> PETER


Thanks mate! I will let you know the results of the Chihuahua breeding, don't worry.

I will keep on with the annoying Clark about Pygmys too hehe.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Awesome mate - congratulations. Chuffed for you!





Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks guys! As Clark said, they *are a pain in the bum to photograph*, as when they see you with a camera or phone in your hand, they either try to grab at the object, or are suspicious of it & do not keep still for long. :lol2:


oh, I don't know...not too much of an issue..if you're _good: victory::Na_Na_Na_Na::no1:_

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/599276-callitrichids.html

:lol2:


----------



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

congratulations they are adorable:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bothrops said:


> Awesome mate - congratulations. Chuffed for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy! I usually take photos on my phone, & my digital camera isn't the best, so :Na_Na_Na_Na: to you! 
:lol2:
I'm still hoping to come & visit the collection when we are down your way sometime.


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks mate! I will let you know the results of the Chihuahua breeding, don't worry.
> 
> I will keep on with the annoying Clark about Pygmys too hehe.


My FOOT is staying firmly down! :whip:


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

CE1985F said:


> My FOOT is staying firmly down! :whip:


ahhh go on now


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

tomwilson said:


> ahhh go on now
> image


NO! :bash:


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

CE1985F said:


> NO! :bash:


 hehe i'm just teasing you clark if i was in your possition id say know to, (but don't tell col)


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

tomwilson said:


> hehe i'm just teasing you clark if i was in your possition id say know to, (but don't tell col)


 
Good!:2thumb:


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi everyone, I managed to get a few pic's this morning of the babies, so here they are!

The first is just Darwin sunbathing with the babies on his back.










The second is Darwin eating a monkey nut and you can see the babies his back face to face!










The third is just a baby on Darwin's back.










The fourth is Darwin getting some food and i managed to snap a baby.











Hopfully will get some more pic's soon.


----------



## gingersnap (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats! Hope everything continues to go well and we get picture updates as they grow up big and strong! 

:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

tomwilson said:


> ahhh go on now
> image


:lol2: love it Tom!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

tomwilson said:


> hehe i'm just teasing you clark if i was in your possition id say know to, (but don't tell col)


Oi mush, your supposed to be on my side! :devil:


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Oi mush, your supposed to be on my side! :devil:


 i am on your side, but i know what your wallet is like (empty) at the moment maybe in the future dude


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

tomwilson said:


> i am on your side, but i know what your wallet is like (empty) at the moment maybe in the future dude


Haha, I just love winding Clark up, & I know I wouldn't be able to get some Pygmy Marmosets anytime soon.


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

how cute i so want these but just to busy at the mo and it wouldn't be fair anyway congradulations and all the best with them love ema


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

emasmad said:


> how cute i so want these but just to busy at the mo and it wouldn't be fair anyway congradulations and all the best with them love ema


Thanks Ema


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Don't worry I am in the Col camp (pink tents?) for petitioning Clark for pygmy marmies! Damn Clark for being resistant to my feminine wiles. Col we need a new plan...


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Oi mush, your supposed to be on my side! :devil:


Come on Clark say yes and make him buy for you as a pressie....
Then make him squirm everytime he looks at them..
Thats what Benadette does with me...:lol2:
But i just tell her if they are hers then she can muck out....:devil:
Only if shes outwith hearing distance....


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Come on Clark say yes and make him buy for you as a pressie....
> Then make him squirm everytime he looks at them..
> Thats what Benadette does with me...:lol2:
> But i just tell her if they are hers then she can muck out....:devil:
> Only if shes outwith hearing distance....


*NO WAY ON THIS EARTH!!! :whip:*


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Come on Clark say yes and make him buy for you as a pressie....
> Then make him squirm everytime he looks at them..
> Thats what Benadette does with me...:lol2:
> But i just tell her if they are hers then she can muck out....:devil:
> Only if shes outwith hearing distance....


:lol2: I like your style Peter!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> Don't worry I am in the Col camp (pink tents?) for petitioning Clark for pygmy marmies! Damn Clark for being resistant to my feminine wiles. Col we need a new plan...


Your ace Nic! :2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Dude, I am on the campaign trail. Bring on the FB!


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

I am totally with Colin about the pygmies. I can totally understand, it's not like he even wants them clarke....... He NEEDS them. Lol. I'm the same, Jon won't let me keep them either. 

Any more pics?


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

mat_worrell said:


> I am totally with Colin about the pygmies. I can totally understand, it's not like he even wants them clarke....... He NEEDS them. Lol. I'm the same, Jon won't let me keep them either.
> 
> Any more pics?


Well he ain't getting any!

Nearly got some pic's of the babies off mum and dad yesterday but they got back on before the camera was ready!


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

We managed to get a few pictures of the babies off mum and dad.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

They are such cuties:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Bless, they're gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

Congrats they are very cute.

I'd love a group of marmosets, but I'm not gay so not allowed them  lol


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

mat_worrell said:


> I am totally with Colin about the pygmies. I can totally understand, it's not like he even wants them clarke....... He NEEDS them. Lol. I'm the same, Jon won't let me keep them either.
> 
> Any more pics?


Easy soution Matt..
You move in with Colin and Clark can move in with Jon..
Then you can get all the monkeys use want.....:lol2:


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

They are lovely. Does the one with no tail have any trouble jumping, balancing etc or is he just a nimble as one with a tail


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

Indicus said:


> They are lovely. Does the one with no tail have any trouble jumping, balancing etc or is he just a nimble as one with a tail


The one with no tail is more nimble and brave than the one with a tail.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

*Sexing*

Have you managed to sex them Colin..
If so what are they...
They look really well,,you will be glad the waiting periods past....Theres nothing else like the worry mate eh,guess thats what makes them so special...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Have you managed to sex them Colin..
> If so what are they...
> They look really well,,you will be glad the waiting periods past....Theres nothing else like the worry mate eh,guess thats what makes them so special...


I haven't managed to sneak a close enough look to sex them yet Peter. I was watching them from a distance this morning, & the 2 babies were cahsing each other up & down a rope, so cute! They will be 6 weeks old on Thursday.


----------



## kitty (Jan 2, 2008)

theyre beautiful, congratulations x


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

*Another new arrival!!!*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...lly-our-chihuahua-gave-birth.html#post7261698


----------



## Nicky1983 (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow they are very cute


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

The babies are now 6 weeks old, are spending a lot more time off dad & mum, & are enjoying exploring their surroundings. Clark managed to get a peek at them when they were on the aviary wire & thinks they may be 2 girls. Not 100% though.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

CE1985F said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...lly-our-chihuahua-gave-birth.html#post7261698


What colour etc and when we seeing pics?????


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Watching the babies playing today, I noticed that the baby who has a tiny stump for a tail has a white ear tuft already! Strange!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Watching the babies playing today, I noticed that the baby who has a tiny stump for a tail has a white ear tuft already! Strange!


Think you must have missed this post Peter. Have you ever come accross such a young Common Marmoset with white ear tufts at this age?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Think you must have missed this post Peter. Have you ever come accross such a young Common Marmoset with white ear tufts at this age?


Yea missed the post about dogs,,,cleared up by Clark LOL..
Yea its quite common for the white tufts to show early mate...
She must have had a few youngsters now though as its uncommon for first>


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Yea missed the post about dogs,,,cleared up by Clark LOL..
> Yea its quite common for the white tufts to show early mate...
> She must have had a few youngsters now though as its uncommon for first>


Oh yes, this is my pair's 6th set of youngsters, but its the first time one has had white tufts so early.


----------

